# Lowest wages on craigslist.



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

Lets post adds that have the lowest wage. This one might be hard to beat. This was posted again today.



Date: 2009-07-30, 4:52PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]


 
this can be full time job for good workers, this first roof is steep must work off roof jacks not real high just steep. i need maybe one labor guy for tearing off ad clean up and one maybe two shinglers must be fast and good , own nail gun a plus but not a must do not lie an say u can roof if u cant u will not last no drugies or drunks apply call me today at 419-788-8476 if u cannot start tomorrow then dont call me 


Location: findlay
Compensation: start $ 7 to $ 10 per hr this is a 1099 job u are not anemployee
Telecommuting is ok.
Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster.
Please, no phone calls about this job!
Please do not contact job poster about other services, products or commercial interests.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Cmon Strat. You and me lets go do it!


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

part time cabinetry (sc)

Date: 2009-08-07, 12:05PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

looking for several people for part time work. This position will be on an as needed basis. Need experience with cabinet installation and some building. I will be taking applications to keep on file for "Day Labor". Some jobs will be longer. Pay based on job and experience. Please send resume,( does not have to be formal), with experience, availability and contact info. 


Location: sc
Compensation: $8.00 hr
This is a part-time job.
Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster.
Please, no phone calls about this job!
Please do not contact job poster about other services, products or commercial interests.


OK Strat,
I'll call your 7.00/hr roofer and raise a 8.00/hr cabinet man


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

Please note to you night time cabinet builders...This is a *Day Job*


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

Just cracked open a coors light. I might call him later for some fun ! :laughing:

I wonder if the IRS has gotten around to reading this stuff yet. :laughing:


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

strathd said:


> Lets post adds that have the lowest wage. This one might be hard to beat. This was posted again today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They can say that till they are blue in the face but it still ain't true.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

This is one from another site I frequent...


BESMAN said:


> sorry this is so big...was the only way to read the horrendous text.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

If someone post that sh!t here in my town I swear to god I will round up some laid off construction workers to go beat the hell out of the guy


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Another funny one quoted from the same site...


Roadog said:


> *Saw this one today.....got a laugh*
> 
> *Painter & Carpenter available for $8 an hour (CT)*
> 
> ...


----------



## mmike032 (May 30, 2007)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## trptman (Mar 26, 2007)

strathd said:


> Lets post adds that have the lowest wage. This one might be hard to beat. This was posted again today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I can do roofing and not actually be there? Can I cut and paste him a new roof via email?


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

That's not as bad as ads for Photographers on CL. They want you to do it for free to "build your portfolio". :no::no::no::no:

*Renown Photographer Seeks Interns (Downtown)*

Date: 2009-08-08, 10:15AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]


 
RENOWNED PHOTOGRAPHER LOOKING FOR INTERNS 
Renowned photographer, Michael Mundy, known for his intelligent, sophisticated, and visceral work is in need of motivated and inspired interns. Current positions include: 


PR & Marketing - 
+ Day-to-day communications with prospective clients 
+ Create marketing materials: postcards, email blasts, logos, and maintain website 
+ Initiate and maintain photographer's blog 
+ Perform market research on latest trends in marketing, photography, and commercial industries 
+ Collaborate with Art Director and Photographer on special projects 
+ Some knowledge of Photoshop, Illustrator, InDesign, Dreamweaver is a plus! 

Archivist - 
+ Maintain media library of digital and hard copy prints and negatives 
+ Work closely with Photo Assistant to scan, edit, name, organize, and file past and present archives 
+ Work with editors, art buyers, clients, and agents coordinating image requests 
+ Set up protocol on image copyrights 
+ Assist Art Director with image recommendations for website, email blasts, blogs, and portfolios 

Retoucher - 
+ Work closely with Photographer to retouch commercial and art projects 
+ Provide artistic recommendations on special and personal projects 
+ Go on set during photo shoots to collaborate with Photographer 
+ Work alongside PR & Marketing to post new images on blog, website, and email blasts 

All candidates must be comfortable working in a relaxed yet comfortable home office located near Seaport and Financial District. All interns will walk away with good knowledge and training in photography business and spectacular images for portfolio usage. Please email with a resume, a cover letter, and time and days available. 


it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
Compensation: no pay


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

Here's some gold mined from my local CL.



> *PAINTER/ Maintenance Tech (Campus Commons Apartments)*
> 
> Date: 2009-08-04, 4:02PM PDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> ...





> *Landscaping (moscow)*
> 
> Date: 2009-08-04, 12:17PM PDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> ...


I like this one. You need a freakin boat to commute to your $12/hour job:



> *Handyman/yardwork/maintenence-4 mi upriver Asotin-1-8 hr day/wk--12/hr (Snake River Rendezvous-Asotin)*
> 
> Date: 2009-08-01, 8:04AM PDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> ...





> *Painting Job (Pullman, WA)*
> 
> Date: 2009-07-28, 10:19PM PDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> ...





> *housekeeper/running errands (pullman wa)*
> 
> Date: 2009-08-06, 4:33PM PDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> ...





> *Floorcovering Apprentice/Installer (Lewiston,Id.)*
> 
> Date: 2009-08-04, 7:58AM PDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> ...





> *Structure Restoration (Moscow)*
> 
> Date: 2009-07-31, 12:55PM PDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> ...


----------



## freemason21 (Aug 5, 2009)

thats absurd and a slap to the face. the sad thing is someone will probably take that job too.


----------



## corian27 (Dec 6, 2008)

SALARY – FULL TIME- MUST HAVE TRUCK & TRAILER 


CONSTRUCTION COMPANY ADDING STAFF. WE HAVE FOUR POSITIONS CURRENTLY OPEN IMMEDIATELY. MUST HAVE: 

• TRUCK AND TRAILER 
o RELIABLE- BRING TO INTERVIEW 
• BASIC TOOLS INCLUDING 
o LANDSCAPE TOOLS 
o GENERATOR 
o LAPTOP COMPUTER A HUGE BENEFIT BUT NOT REQUIRED 

IDEAL CANDIDATE MUST BE ABLE TO: 

• PASS DRUG TEST 
• PASS BACKGROUND TEST 
• ILLUSTRATE PROOF OF AUTOMOBILE INSURANCE 
• WORK LONG HOURS -5.5 DAYS PER WEEK 
• WORK LONG DAYS 5:30 AM TO 5:30 PM 

700 PER WEEK TO START. RAISE TO 750 PER WEEK AFTER 90 DAYS. IF YOU HAVE A BUSINESS LICENSE THIS CAN BE A 1099 POSITION. SEND RESUME TO [email protected]. PLEASE INDICATE “SERVICE” IN THE SUBJECT LINE OF YOUR RESPONSE OR YOU WILL NOT BE CONTACTED. 





Location: PHOENIX
Compensation: 700 PER WEEK TO SART
So at 700 a week doing the math that comes to just under 10.00 an hour, and you use your own truck, trailer and tools....and then get a 1099. 
Fantastic :furious:


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

5.00 an hour?In California the min. wage is 8.00....


----------



## W-Tinc (Feb 15, 2008)

*Good one from my area*

Heres one from local Craigslist:

We are currently seeking an experienced remodeler to install bathroom components. Our technicians work from a 6 x 12 trailer and handle the complete remodeling process from demolition to the Job Completion Checklist. 
If you meet the qualifications below and find this opportunity interesting, 
please e-mail your resume 
Qualifications 
• Must own a dependable late model truck (able to pull a 6 x 12 trailer) 
• Minimum of 2 years of experience in residential remodeling 
• Can demonstrate people and organizational skills 
• Must be skilled in carpentry, and have some plumbing experience 
• Willingness to follow proven systems 
• Team player 
• Have a clean background check and drug test 
Benefits 
• Health Insurance 
• Dental Insurance 
• Ongoing job training 



Location: Moody
Compensation: $10 / hr
Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster.
Please, no phone calls about this job!
Please do not contact job poster about other services, products or commercial interests.
PostingID: 1317143162


Wow!..wish I knew how to do bath remodels:w00t:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

We always talk about what we see posted, but has anyone placed a fake ad to see who replys back....I did and lets see what happens....

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/lbg/1323135706.html


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

got one already...

_interested in your molkding job call phil 732 *** 5401 i have 25 years exp in construction_


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Why would you do that?

Andy.


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

Mike Finley said:


> I can make those comments based one what you said you did.
> 
> My response is 100% accurate based on what you posted about how you didn't pay overtime that was due.
> 
> ...


There was an atircle in JLC's law section a few years back... that explains that comp time/banked hours are legal as long as the employee signs off on it....I got screwed because I was only 21 when a landscape owner told me that's how he did things. I was working 60 hr weeks and getting paid for 40 praying for a rain day. When I left to find winter work, I was never compensated for my banked hours!

I agree with your argument.....I'll never let an employer pull that crap with me again.......


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

WNYcarpenter said:


> There was an atircle in JLC's law section a few years back... that explains that comp time/banked hours are legal as long as the employee signs off on it....I got screwed because I was only 21 when a landscape owner told me that's how he did things. I was working 60 hr weeks and getting paid for 40 praying for a rain day. When I left to find winter work, I was never compensated for my banked hours!
> 
> I agree with your argument.....I'll never let an employer pull that crap with me again.......


I'd love to see that article, cause I've yet to see any proof that banking or comp time is legal. As I said, I think it's a win/win if everyone is in agreement to it, but it's not legal to do.

Bank of America just got their asses sued for this stuff.



> In yet another case illustrating the pitfalls of giving employees compensatory (or “comp”) time in lieu of paying overtime, a wage and hour lawsuit was recently filed against the *Bank of America*. The suit, filed as a collective action, alleges that bank tellers and personal bankers in Bank of America branches throughout the United States were systematically denied overtime pay.
> 
> In addition to allegations that the bank gave them comp time instead of paying overtime, the complaint alleges that Bank of America instructed these tellers and personal bankers not to record any hours they worked over 40 in a workweek. The Plaintiffs also allege that Bank of America simply eliminated overtime hours from the tellers’ and personal bankers’ time records. If true, the practices concerning the hiding or eliminating of overtime hours would represent particularly egregious practices on Bank of America’s part.
> 
> ...


 


> Compensatory time off (comp time) is paid time off the job that is earned and accrued by an employee instead of immediate cash payment for working overtime hours. The use of comp time instead of overtime is limited by Section 7(o) of the FLSA to a public agency that is a state, a political subdivision of a state, or an interstate governmental agency.


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

http://definitions.uslegal.com/c/compensatory-time/

Here's what I found, and apparently you're correct.

I distinctly remember reading the article (it was of interest to me since I had been screwed by it!!!), I'm not BSing...I feel compelled to find the article (sorting through YEARS of JLC)...but I won't. Perhaps I misunderstood what I read....makes me want to 2nd guess "periodical" legal advice.

My employer was a botanical genius but a jerkoff at business! I'm still bitter 12 years later!


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

Walmart also recently got hammered for it and I think Ford did too.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

When I was 18 I worked at a furniture store in Washington state.The store manager was told to try and cut back on overtime.
I had turned in my time sheet and it had around 4 hours OT...OT that I worked.I saw it again after it had been submitted.The manager changed it
and took off the overtime.I was just a punk kid at the time.If I knew then what I know now I could have got them in so much trouble.


----------



## cabinet runner (Nov 11, 2008)

Mike Finley said:


> I'd love to see that article, cause I've yet to see any proof that banking or comp time is legal. As I said, I think it's a win/win if everyone is in agreement to it, but it's not legal to do.
> Bank of America just got their asses sued for this stuff.


 
I am curious about this . My wife works for the federal govt. and if she works over 40 hrs she has 2 choices . Get paid straight time or put the hours into a comp time bank . She can carry as many comp hours as she wants though her account must be emptied on a yearly basis . She is NEVER paid above her normal wage even after 40 hrs of work in a week. 

So it is illegal EXCEPT for the govt . Interesting .


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

Haha, these are hillarious.....especially the arguments!

As for the government, those hypocrites! They have rules for them and rules for the peasants (us). Didn't you know that? 

They work for us, right? I never saw where we vote on their pay....I think they just make it up as they go......


----------



## build4y (Aug 18, 2009)

watch out for scams on CL


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

build4y said:


> watch out for scams on cl


post of the year!!!!


----------



## KellyD&B (May 4, 2009)

*2 holes in thin wall (brnsville brooklyn)*

Date: 2009-08-27, 6:55PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

smh well i got soo angry that i punched two holes in my wall in my bedroom can anyone fill in the holes for $45 or $65in food stamps? 
Call me asap plz 347-683-3872 



 Location: brnsville brooklyn
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
 Compensation: no pay


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

MJW said:


> Haha, these are hillarious.....especially the arguments!
> 
> As for the government, those hypocrites! They have rules for them and rules for the peasants (us). Didn't you know that?
> 
> They work for us, right? I never saw where we vote on their pay....I think they just make it up as they go......


 
The reason for this rule is they trust themselves to keep trck of comp time, but not private business.

It looks like they are correct with all the large businesses trying to get away with it


----------



## GC-B (Jul 26, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Another funny one quoted from the same site...


:clap:Absolutely the funniest post I have read in a long time!:clap:


----------



## KellyD&B (May 4, 2009)

*Sheetrock carry. (Liberty Ave)*

Date: 2009-08-30, 7:24PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I live 4 blocks away from a major hardware store. I am remodeling a home in queens. I need someone (that is very strong) to carry 100 sheets of sheetrock from the store to my house that i am remodeling. Since sheetrock comes in sets of two that will only be 50 short trips. The pay is $ 30 bucks. Dont worry if you get hot i have bottles of water you can drink. Need this tomorrow morning (Monday) It makes no sense to me to get the delvery from the store since i only live 4 little blocks away,. the 50 trips shouldnt take more than one hour. 

Email me ur phone number right away first come first serve. 

Thank you 

Mr Singh, 



 Location: Liberty Ave
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
 Compensation: $ 30 dollars


----------



## HSConstruction (Mar 21, 2009)

KellyD&B said:


> *Sheetrock carry. (Liberty Ave)*
> 
> Date: 2009-08-30, 7:24PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> ...


sounds fair


I dont like lugging rock more than the distance from the front door to where it is needed, forget about walking 4 blocks. How expensive could the delivery be?

you would have to be a juiced up mofo to carry 50 sets of rock solo for 4 blocks.


----------



## HanerEnterprise (Apr 19, 2009)

50 trips in 60 minutes. 4 blocks away. I wonder how many crackheads he was thinking about "hiring"?


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

*experienced in concrete pour needed (kingston)*

Date: 2009-08-31, 8:16AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]



Need a hand pouring 4 yards of concrete. you need to be experienced in the finishing end, floating, and when it is set. 
It will also be stamped. 
i am guessing 4-5 hours work 
$100.00 cash 



Location: kingston
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
Compensation: no pay
http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/lbg/1351044325.html


:no:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I suppose they expect the experienced guy to supply the stamps too?


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

*Tile Grouter/Helper (Jenks)*

*Date: 2009-08-30, 11:37AM CDT
Reply to: **[email protected]** [Errors when replying to ads?]
*


*Looking for a tile grouter for a job lasting from Tues-Thursday this week. New construction floors 18". 
Possibly helping with making cuts and bringing in tile after grouting. Please reply with experience. 
Must have own transportation. Please* *NO DRUG ATTICS. You should be able to grout about 100 square feet an hour. 

*

*Location: Jenks *
*Compensation: .25 cents a foot or $12.00 an hour. *
*This is a contract job. *
*Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster. *
*Please, no phone calls about this job! *
*Please do not contact job poster about other services, products or commercial interests*
*Fail*


----------



## KellyD&B (May 4, 2009)

*Handyman needed to remodel bathroom. (Brooklyn.)*

Date: 2009-10-20, 12:06PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Handyman is needed to remodel a small bathroom. 12 feet by 14 feet. Need to remove old tiles, old sink old toilet, old electric, Need to install new tile with the muddy puddy, new toilet and new sink and also new electic. I am on a budget and short on funds, since I had to buy the supplies. Shortcuts with the electric is ok, as longs as it works! 

Thanks!! 

email me please,,...I am located on Linden blvd near church avenue and my name is Winston. 
Please bring your tools and wet saw to cut the tiles,....as the only tool I have is a screw driver. 



 Location: Brooklyn.
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
 Compensation: $ 150 for complete job and finish in 2 days please.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

KellyD&B said:


> *Handyman needed to remodel bathroom. (Brooklyn.)*
> 
> Date: 2009-10-20, 12:06PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> ...


you gotta be kidding me


----------

